# Herping round the bush DUW



## waruikazi (Mar 27, 2009)

Oh Hai gais! I bin workin in da bush, bin find these one mental animal eh!

Start with inverts:

some huge bug











Land crabs










And the first live one i ever seen





Some lizards
unidentified dragons










And now for the snakes.

Road kill black whip, this one was a monster hey about 1.5m.










Ant kill northern shovel nose










And i'll give 10 bucks to anyone who can identify this snake! (yes i do know what it is and i was totally tickled to have found it)










I have a few more pics of other animals, but they were all boring rd kill and i didn't want to make this thread too long.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 27, 2009)

nice pics, no idea what the snake is, demansia of some sort I guess, field guides not with me and I am to lazy to get it.


----------



## eipper (Mar 27, 2009)

Demansia quaesitor


----------



## Noongato (Mar 27, 2009)

Wow, that beetle ROCKS!!! I want one!
Hehe, it seems most things your fast enough to get a pik of are dead.....


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 27, 2009)

eipper said:


> Demansia quaesitor



There's always gotta be a spoil sport lol. How'd you pic that?

Oh and i should ad that the pic of the last crab was still alive, the mongrel was quick too.


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Mar 27, 2009)

new someone like eipper would post the answer. dont even think my field guide has that in it, might, I dont pay that much attention. I usually just look at the reptiles of nsw field guide (wouldnt have that snake in it I dont think)


----------



## Acrochordus (Mar 27, 2009)

Nice shoot's had no clue what that snake was but now i can see it is a Demansia quaesitor, had a look in my field guide.


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 27, 2009)

ryanharvey1993 said:


> new someone like eipper would post the answer. dont even think my field guide has that in it, might, I dont pay that much attention. I usually just look at the reptiles of nsw field guide (wouldnt have that snake in it I dont think)



Certainly wouldn't be in a sydney book lol. It is in the 2nd edition Swan Et Al under the appendix as they were only described late in the publication. I missed it in the appendix and had to ask a mate what it was, he lives in their range and has only seen one or two. This one was found in a remote community called Minyerri (google maps doesn't even show this place), it was a serious herp hot house, i was hardly looking for anything and found heaps.


----------



## hodges (Mar 27, 2009)

I had my money on collard whip i was so close :lol:

"_Demansia quaesitor Shea, G.M. & Scanlon, J.D. 2007. Revision of the Small Tropical Whipsnakes previously referred to Demansia oliviacea (Gray, 1842) and Demansia torquata (Günther, 1862) (Squamata: Elapidae). Records of the Australian Museum 59(2): 117-142 [127]_."


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's a couple more things i found. If anyone want to jump in on the identity of the dragons i would appreciate it. 






and i think this skink is a C. Innornatus


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 27, 2009)

Do you want your $10 Eipper?


----------



## wizz (Mar 27, 2009)

eipper said:


> Demansia quaesitor


lol thats $10 for you scott :lol:


----------



## redcentrerodents (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hodgson Downs*



waruikazi said:


> Certainly wouldn't be in a sydney book lol. It is in the 2nd edition Swan Et Al under the appendix as they were only described late in the publication. I missed it in the appendix and had to ask a mate what it was, he lives in their range and has only seen one or two. This one was found in a remote community called Minyerri (google maps doesn't even show this place), it was a serious herp hot house, i was hardly looking for anything and found heaps.


 

Hi Waruikazi

I was on the project building Houses, Unit's and the Power Station at Hodgson Downs (Minyerri) many years ago, the local's took me out hunting, fishing and croc spotting.

They tell me that them lands are sacred snake lands because of the Monsterous Black Headed Python's that roam around(which the ladies kill and bring back for tucker)

There were plenty of cane toads just kicking in back then, what's it like these days?

Many monitors cruising?

P.S. I think that the lizard was a Tympanocryptis Lineata?, not certain of the I.D. or spelling, but working from memory.

Cheers, and nice pic's


----------



## eipper (Mar 27, 2009)

Your first dragon's are female or immature (i'll take young female) Diporophora possibly magna without being in the hand it not an easy call.

As for how did I know that....Well that paper came out in 2007. 

As for Ctenotus inornatus.....possibly or one about 4 others up that way.

The other dragon is a male Dip magna

There is currently a revision taking place in Diporophora so this will change soon.

AS for field guide reliability

Well since Wilson & Swan 2008 came out (there cut off was around Sept 07) there has been about 50 species described/ or moved from being junior synonyms. 

Then you genera changes etc ......How many are still using Egernia major, E. whitti and E. coventryi????

As for $10 donate to the vic bush fire fund

Cheers,
Scott Eipper


----------



## mark83 (Mar 28, 2009)

nice roadkill


----------



## Nephrurus (Mar 28, 2009)

How did the northern shovel nosed snake get ant strike?

-H


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 29, 2009)

redcentrerodents said:


> Hi Waruikazi
> 
> I was on the project building Houses, Unit's and the Power Station at Hodgson Downs (Minyerri) many years ago, the local's took me out hunting, fishing and croc spotting.
> 
> ...



The cane toads were the worst there than i have seen anywhere else. I think it had alot to do with this time of year though cause there was still heaps of water around. I didn't see a single monitor hey, like everywhere up here the toads have just destroyed them. It's a pretty neat little community, how long ago were you there?



Nephrurus said:


> How did the northern shovel nosed snake get ant strike?
> 
> -H



I haven't a clue, i recon it just would have been unlucky and crossed the ants path at the wrong time. It wasn't flattened so it hadn't been run over. I'll ad that the shovel nose was found in boroloola the next day not Minyerri.


----------



## redcentrerodents (Mar 31, 2009)

waruikazi said:


> The cane toads were the worst there than i have seen anywhere else. I think it had alot to do with this time of year though cause there was still heaps of water around. I didn't see a single monitor hey, like everywhere up here the toads have just destroyed them. It's a pretty neat little community, how long ago were you there?
> 
> 
> I think it was 1996 or 1997?
> ...


----------

